# OT:Here comes the Tricorder



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

*Slightly Ot: Art Asylum Tricorder!*

http://www.bigbadtoystore.com/bbts/product.aspx?product=DMC10924&mode=retail&picture=out


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Their communicator is also a total hoot - flip it open and it chirps just like on TV!

Huzz


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Yup, both the communicator and the Phaser are great! Can't wait until the tricorder is out. I hope it stays on schedule. The price is very reasonable, I hope its full scale not a 3/4 scale like the playmates one.

Mark


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Holy crap!!

The AA Communicator is actually about as good a replica as the $300 Master Replicas version, and it does everything the MR one does too. With the pull-out scanner and I will bet additional sound options (the MR tricorder only makes one sound), the AA version stands a good chance of actually being superior to the MR one for about 1/10 the price...


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

I have to say if the quality is anything like the communicator and the phaser I'll have to buy two!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm hoping Steve will be carrying these!

Time to complete my collection!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Oh that is awesome! I have several of the phasers and they are really fantastic. If only these had come out when I was a kid.... the fun I would've had!

At least they are here now.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

When New Force Collectables starts offering it for pre-sale I will believe it will be out in September. However, this is definitely coming and I plan to get one or two.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> http://www.bigbadtoystore.com/bbts/product.aspx?product=DMC10924&mode=retail&picture=out


Man, they're killing me!

I already own the phaser and communicator. I know I'm just going to have to order one of these. :lol:


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

The pre-sales image looks like photos of the MR version. I wonder if they are using substitute images until the actual product becomes available?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Warped9 said:


> Man, they're killing me!
> 
> I already own the phaser and communicator. I know I'm just going to have to order one of these. :lol:


Personally, I am getting two of them!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I want one...NOW!


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I want one...NOW!


 
I agree!!

I preordered one from Monster In Motion, and as soon as Steve does I'll get one from him too!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

So far, I've gotten at least two of everything due to always buying one as a present for some friends of mine--a married couple who love Trek as much as I do.

I'll get at least two of these beauties as well.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I am planning on getting two. I just hope the scanner is the Dr. McCoy one and is in scale with motorized spinning scanner head. Playmates was nice, but too bulky, and the scanner head did not automatically spin. I have faith in DST to produce this, and unfortunately all the pre-order sites do not show it. 

My hope is that DST eventually produces a med kit, or a two-pack of the hypo and scanner. I would get two in a minute.


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

Opus Penguin said:


> I am planning on getting two. I just hope the scanner is the Dr. McCoy one and is in scale with motorized spinning scanner head. Playmates was nice, but too bulky, and the scanner head did not automatically spin. I have faith in DST to produce this, and unfortunately all the pre-order sites do not show it.
> 
> My hope is that DST eventually produces a med kit, or a two-pack of the hypo and scanner. I would get two in a minute.


 
I agree a medkit would be cool too! How about a universal translator? Better yet a phaser rifle.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

dgtrekker said:


> I agree a medkit would be cool too! How about a universal translator? Better yet a phaser rifle.


I can't see DST okaying a universal translator, more because not many people (except Star Trek fans) would know what it is. But a phaser rifle I could see selling. I would be for that.


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

Oh I agree, but one can always wish....


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

[Homer]

Mmmmmmmmm....phaser rifle.....

[/Homer]


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I find it interesting that the AA Tricorder will include a medical scanner, since the design of the medical tricorder prop center section was radically different than the science tricorder, as you can see in this shot from _That Which Survives_:











Nevertheless, I look forward to this release, and I am sure that I will get more than one.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

The one shown in "That Which Survives" is the only time that one is ever seen (probably because they wanted a big flashing light for the scene).

Otherwise, any time a tricorder is seen, it looks just like the one we're gonna get in September (there's thirty bucks of my stimulus check allotted for....).


----------



## Treadwell (Aug 22, 2002)

That's the geophysics tricorder. There was no other distinction in tricorders (science, medical, etc)...they were all the same tool.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Treadwell said:


> That's the geophysics tricorder. There was no other distinction in tricorders (science, medical, etc)...they were all the same tool.


You beat me to it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I hope they do not distort the Tricorder like they did the Communicator. The Communicator looks OK from the top, buthe side show it too thick at the base and too thin at the top. I know they did this to allow batteries & motorm but it still bothers me. The Playmates is not accurate in some details ('Green Hornet' scope and lid details), but they did get the side profile correct.
I really like the Phaser- I am still looking forward to the Tricorder but the Communicator taught me not to assume it will be perfect.

.


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

I am for you, Lieutenant D'Amato 
~ luv, Losira


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Nice.

http://www.entertainmentearth.com/prodinfo.asp?number=DC17743


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> I hope they do not distort the Tricorder like they did the Communicator. The Communicator looks OK from the top, buthe side show it too thick at the base and too thin at the top. I know they did this to allow batteries & motorm but it still bothers me. The Playmates is not accurate in some details ('Green Hornet' scope and lid details), but they did get the side profile correct.
> I really like the Phaser- I am still looking forward to the Tricorder but the Communicator taught me not to assume it will be perfect.
> 
> .


I was just relieved that they got the shape much more accurate than the communicator/watch/calculator thing that came out years ago.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I didn't think there was any distortion in the shape of the communicator. In fact, there was a discussion over on the Replica Prop Forum (WWW.Therpf.com) which suggested that this communicator compared very well to the much more costly Master Replicas prop replica piece.

Certainly, no distortion in shape was mentioned on the RPF threads. I'm sure it would have come up very quickly over there.

Huzz


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> I didn't think there was any distortion in the shape of the communicator. In fact, there was a discussion over on the Replica Prop Forum (WWW.Therpf.com) which suggested that this communicator compared very well to the much more costly Master Replicas prop replica piece.
> 
> Certainly, no distortion in shape was mentioned on the RPF threads. I'm sure it would have come up very quickly over there.
> 
> Huzz


That's great news!:thumbsup:

I was happy with the AA communicator because, from my inexpert examination of it, it looked dead on. But then, I liked the watch/calculator thingie, too, before I was told how far off it was. Still, it's a fun little toy.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

For Info on the communicator check out this web site:

http://www.herocomm.com/Home.htm

Lots of great stuff, but it will take a while to get through it.

I have the DST/AA comm and the $50 one that was sold at "The Star Trek Experience" a few years ago. I was told that the one I got at TSTE was modeled after the Masters Replicas Comm. Both look to be a little fat, but not grossly so. Below is a photo of the one I got in Vegas and a photo of one of the Wah Chang show props on display at the science fiction museum in Seattle.

The detail on the DST/AA comm is very good, but the crystals/lights and the knobs are a little sloppy. But for $30 it can't be beat!

Mark


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The new one still looks like a doorstop to me- I need to check my side view references to this prop,,,

.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

There's definitely at least one "hero" communicator from TOS with these proportions; there were also some made that don't have as much difference in thickness between the top and bottom. I like the version MR and AA chose--has more character!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Like I said in other discussions about this thing, how "fat" the communicator is supposed to be depends on which example you're looking at, since the actual props weren't even consistent with each other, just like the phasers.

We're in the area where "damn close" is good enough, especially for the money.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

The only reason I'm not preordering now is that there's a good chance a couple of other sites will have it for a bit less.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Still waiting for New Force to offer it .... and a picture of what scanner they are talking about.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Captain April said:


> ... the actual props weren't even consistent with each other, just like the phasers.


Yeah, the reason for the different DST variants


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

You bet! for $30-40 you cant go wrong! Buy 1 and sand it down if it bothers you. 
Herocomm.com says the Comms varied from .93-1.01 inches for the body, so the DST/AA looks a little thick but not really bad. I'm not at home, so I can't measure it. Maybe some one here can measure it.

As I said I just hope we get a full sized tricorder not a 3/4 scale like the old playmates one.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

My first impression was that in the sideview, the AA Comm had a pronounced tear-drop shape to it. I have both the old Playmates comm (large), and the one Rod.com offered a couple years ago and it looks to have a thinner profile, which looks pretty good to me. I love the metal antenna/lid on the AA unit, as well as the electronics package. Criticisms aside, I think it's definitely worth the money. I'm really looking forward to the tricorder!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Threads merged.


----------



## Sarvek (Jun 10, 2005)

I am definitely going to be purchasing at least a couple of tricorders. I am really happy with my communicators. I have both the regular and the 9th phrase versions. AA/DST did very well with the designs and I do have the MR version as well and it looks real close.:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> Threads merged.


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

It's up on the DST web site with a Sept 15 release date.

Check it out here:

http://www.diamondselecttoys.com/

Click products/Star Trek/Trek tek replicas. Not much info, but if the photo is of the prototype it should be good!

Mark


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Well the DST site is also mentioning the removable scanner so I guess that makes it official that it will be included. I still wish we could know what scanner it is.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I finally measured my comm, just about 1 1/4 in thick. So it is about .24 in to thick. It still is a bargain in my book!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Opus Penguin said:


> Well the DST site is also mentioning the removable scanner so I guess that makes it official that it will be included. I still wish we could know what scanner it is.


Most likely the little swirly thingie McCoy used all the time.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I emailed DST yesterday and asked about the size of the tricorder and what features it will have. Not much detail but here is the response:

Mark,

It is a 1:1 scale replica, but we have not released any info on the lights, sound, etc. That should be announced soon, so keep checking our website for updates.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Hopefully something soon on the scanner as well (any noise, movement, sound, scale etc.)


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I did not think that scanner was stowed inside the Tricorder- he seemed to pull it out of his med-kit pouch the times he did not already have it in his hand.

.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

There's definitely at least one shot where he pulls it out of the lower compartment--there was a metal clip in one of the tricorders to hold the scanner in there. Don't look the gift horse in the mouth!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Next item: *The Medkit Pouch!!*


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Captain April said:


> Next item: *The Medkit Pouch!!*


We can only hope.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

So...

What happened to this thing?

Did it get released? Is it for sale somewhere?

Did it come with McCoy's little scanner, or the 
microphone-looking thing on a cable attached to 
the inside?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/shop/product.php?productid=16759&cat=263&page=1

Cult's is showing March 2009 as the release date now.

It's acomin'! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

I saw one at Wizard World Chicago this year (on display for "What's Coming!") and it looks fantastic! The guy told me it would have full lights and sound, and there would be a medical version as well as a standard version. Whether or not this turns out to be true is questionable, but who knows.

I was going to say "I can't wait!" but I pretty much have to.

The other thing that has me excited is a screen accurate version of the original movie phaser and the modified "Wrath of Kahn" version. They ACTUALLY SEPARATE into Phaser 1 and Phaser 2. Even though they didn't show the separation in the movies, the prop was designed to do so.

The Motion Picture/Wrath of Kahn phaser is my favorite phaser design out of all the "new" movie/tv designs they've ever come up with... although I do have a soft spot for the Next Gen "Cricket" phaser. Gimme that over the dustbuster any time.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am loking forward to these as well.
TNG 'Cricket' was a cool little prop and fit the advanced tech progression. I hate that they stopped using it on the show, but it was so small it did look like beams were shooting out of their hands like Dragon Ball.


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

Richard Baker said:


> I am loking forward to these as well.
> TNG 'Cricket' was a cool little prop and fit the advanced tech progression. I hate that they stopped using it on the show, but it was so small it did look like beams were shooting out of their hands like Dragon Ball.


Yeah, I understand, and even agree, with the logic behind not using it anymore, but it was still a cool little device.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

They both come out in March of 2009. I've seen the standard issue tricorder on Amazon and other places for pre-order and Entertainment Earth has the exclusive distribution on the medical tricorder, complete with scanner also for pre-order.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I've had mine on pre-order since it was announced eons ago. The price has now risen to $50. I got an email from DST saying the delay/price increase is do to production costs and added features. It was due out in Sept, then pushed back to Oct, then Dec, Next Jan, followed by Feb, Now they claim March. I guess we have no choice, but I think I'll get this in time to watch the complete Star Ship Exeter!

Mark


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I have both the science and medical on pre-order. Hopefully price will not go up any more. Going from $30 to $50 it better be a darn good toy.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Ok,

The stakes have been raised. DST now has Kirks command chair on pre order. $2717 due in June. Go to http://www.diamondselecttoys.com/

products/startrek/trek tek

Mark


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ahhhh .... now to win the lottery.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

OMG that's hilarious!



And, still... I want one!


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

For that price, they should at least get the details right!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

And it should come with a hot Yeoman!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Yeah, she'll do.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Well,

The Tricorder has sliped again. April 22. Maybe we will see this by NEXT Christmas.

Mark


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, that newfangled hi-tech stuff takes time to perfect.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

The delay and cost increase is disappointing and concerning. The toy is starting to work its way to becoming as expensive as a quality prop and is being delayed as well. I sure hope this thing is worth the wait. I pre-ordered both the medical and science ones.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I prefer to think of it as their waiting until I can actually afford to get one.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Maybe they found the initial run was contaminated with melamine? 


Wait, that would probably be a good thing!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

ARRRGGGGGG!!!!!

It's slipped again! May 27!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Yep, not sure what is holding it up. TWOK phaser slipped to May 6th. I honestly think they are pushing it out to coincide with the release of the new film.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

You would think they prefered a staggered release for these props- if everything is release at almost the same time then most people will not have the money to buy them all while if it is staggered then they can be bought over the time.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

My guess would be the Gov. mandated testing. I guess stuff from China is getting a close look these days.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Maybe someone could point out that target audience for these things stopped putting toys in their mouths a loooooooooooooong time ago?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm glad the Federal government is finally cracking down (well, finally enforcing the law they've been overlooking for so long).The kind of poisons the Chi-coms have been gleefully putting in everything in order to save a capitalist pig buck can be absorbed through the skin as well as the mouth.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Amazon is now telling me June! I think it slipped again.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

At this rate, the sucker'll be my graduation present to myself in August.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

It's still listed as May 27, but given the history who knows. Amazon probably needs a few days to turn it after it comes in.

I just checked and I pre-ordered this May 2008! It will have been on order over a year!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Slipped again!

June 24 now.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Yup! How many more delays before they out and out cancel this thing?


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

mikephys said:


> Yup! How many more delays before they out and out cancel this thing?


Why on earth would they do that so far into the process? They've got a lot of time and money invested into this product, and it sure looks like they're trying to get it right. There's no reason to assume they're just going to give up.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

You're right of course. I'm just getting a bit antsy with the delays is all. Pay me no nevermind!


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey, I understand antsy. I put my order in more than a year ago. Still, I'm confident it's going to be an excellent piece once it's released.


----------



## Sarvek (Jun 10, 2005)

I just recieved an email from New Force Comics and the Tricorder has already been shipped as of today. It's ETA is 6/24. On another note the Ent-D has also shipped and has an ETA of 6/17. Both of these have been shipped from Hong Kong as of today, finally some good news.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

:roll:
:woohoo::woohoo::thumbsup::woohoo::woohoo:
:roll:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

"...and there was much rejoicing..."


----------



## Sarvek (Jun 10, 2005)

I have been waiting for a long time to. It is the best news that I have heard in a while. :thumbsup: I hope that the TWOK phaser goes the same way and the date that is released is the actual date that it comes out. I keep checking Diamond Select website for updates. I am hoping for the best.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I hope someone grew a brain cell and decided to dump the "movie quotes" feature on the phaser.

One thing that just screams "WRONG!" is a talking phaser.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I do not care for ANY voices from any prop replica (or even starships with lights and sound).
SOund effects of the device in operation are OK, but I don't want Spock to say anything to me when I open up a Communicator.

.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

At least with a communicator, or even a tricorder, it makes a certain amount of sense for one of those to have voices coming out of them. It gets old pretty fast, but at least it makes sense.

A talking phaser? What is that, the new iPhaser? Stun your enemies and store up to 8,000 songs on the same handy device?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Captain April said:


> I hope someone grew a brain cell and decided to dump the "movie quotes" feature on the phaser.
> 
> One thing that just screams "WRONG!" is a talking phaser.


On the DST blogs they stated the "voices" feature was dropped on the TWOK phaser, and sites advertising it are incorrectly stating they talk. It won't talk.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

[Sean Connery]

_Then the day is mine!_

[/Sean Connery]


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Now let's see if we can get them to drop it from the tricorder...the communicator is the only gizmo I can buy that feature in, and even there you should only be getting messages from the ship or from another landing party member--it makes no sense for the communicator to be saying "Kirk to Enterprise..."


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

jbond said:


> Now let's see if we can get them to drop it from the tricorder...the communicator is the only gizmo I can buy that feature in, and even there you should only be getting messages from the ship or from another landing party member--it makes no sense for the communicator to be saying "Kirk to Enterprise..."



I don't know, I think a replica of the ST:WOK Reliant wrist communicator would be a big seller if it had a sound bite of Shatner screaming "KKKKHAAANNNNN!"

Gene


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I think the 'actor' sounds are OK for kids playing away team in their back yard but that is a different market (they will probably mostly sell to kids after all.
I do have a TOS Communicator which records sounds and plays them back- that is better that character play acting but still I would prefer just having the machine noises (hailing beep, opening chirp).

.


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

the communicator sounds are fine by me because you get an accurate opening noise and the "hail from the ship" mode is cute too. I found the actor voices suitable and if you don't want them you can avoid them by not pushing the right button.

the real noise problem with the communicator is the motor for the moire affect.

Did anyone else who got an AA communicator get a poor quality one? Mine had flash all over, and a really sloppy paintjob. I had to rebuild and repaint mine to get it anywhere near screen accurate.

And the demo slot on the side of the communicator body was a real turn off. I eventually gave up on making this a hero communicator and decided to sell the improved version on the bay, and just suck it up and by the roddenbury kit to satisfy my perfectionist nature.

It is a good deal at $25-30 bucks, and any modeler can repaint it and add some bare metal foil for enhanced looks.

-Josh


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

*NZ disease scanner not far off the real McCoy*

Well you could have a toy, or have a real almost-Tricorder...

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/science/news/article.cfm?c_id=82&objectid=10575469


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

compucrap said:


> Did anyone else who got an AA communicator get a poor quality one? Mine had flash all over, and a really sloppy paintjob.


Mine was (and is) in excellent shape. I'm continually impressed by the quality of the toy. You must've received a bad one (of course, it sounds like the actual props by the end of the series' run).


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I was happy with the three I bought. However I was not quite as impressed with the Entertainment Earth exclusive. The grill was way too shiny. The standard AA communicator seems just right.


----------



## jbeatles62 (Mar 11, 2008)

*TOS Tricorder*

Just got word that Monsters in motion has shipped the science tricorders. I ordered one and it is due this saturday the 13th of June. I will post pics when it comes in.

Thanks


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I got word New Force Comics is now collecting on the pre-orders for the Medical Tricorders. I just sent in my payment today after it was on pre-order for almost a year. Not sure when it will ship though. I have a Science Tricorder on pre-order but have not gotten word on when to send payment yet. However the site indicates a 6/24 date of receiving them.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Whoo hoo!! Got word my Medical Tricorder shipped and will be here Monday!! Just waiting to hear on the Science Tricorder now.


----------



## Commander Dan (Mar 22, 2001)

Can anyone tell me how the Art Asylum Communicator compares to the one that was exclusively sold at Star Trek: The Experience in LV a few years ago? I don’t recall who produced that one, but it has metal parts (metal buttons, metal trim, metal antenna) and a really long chirp when you open it. No voices..., just a noisy motor. It also has a button on the back (in the shape of the Enterprise arrowhead) to activate the "paging" sound.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Amazon estimates shipment on the 15th. (I could have sworn it said the 11th a couple of days ago!)


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow! Big disappointment on the Medical Tricorder. The scanner does not spin automatically. You have to use your thumb to continuously turn a side dial to make the scanner head spin. All the scanner does is make noise. I would have been willing to sacrifice the noise and have a motorized spinning scanner head than another version similar to Playmates scanner. Oh well, if I can find a small motor at the right RPMs that can fit inside it (and run on watch batteries), I might be able to kit bash it.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

What's the difference between the medical and science tricorders?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Commander Dan said:


> Can anyone tell me how the Art Asylum Communicator compares to the one that was exclusively sold at Star Trek: The Experience in LV a few years ago? I don’t recall who produced that one, but it has metal parts (metal buttons, metal trim, metal antenna) and a really long chirp when you open it. No voices..., just a noisy motor. It also has a button on the back (in the shape of the Enterprise arrowhead) to activate the "paging" sound.


It does not sound like the same one- the AA one does have a loud motor for the 'Green Hornet' display but no button on the back.

.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> What's the difference between the medical and science tricorders?


The Medical version has a display similar to the diagnostic bed display on TOS while the the Science version has a yellow sensor-tracking-like display on the screen.

The Medical version has McCoy's voice and the Science version has Spock's.

The Medical version has McCoy's medical scanner, while the science version has a detachable "science scanner" which, as far as I know, was not seen on TOS. (Experts out there: Please correct me if I'm wrong!!)

Mike


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

The science scanner was seen several times during the show, I believe. Most notably it was seen in "The Naked Time" (Opening scene when Tormolen is scanning underneath the ice covered panel where he gets infected).


----------



## jbeatles62 (Mar 11, 2008)

*I got the tricorder*

My Tricorder finally arrived this evening. I ordered the science tricorder BUT they sent me the medical one instead. OH WELL... anyway i have a couple of pics i would like to share. On a satisfaction scale of one to ten, one being the worst score, i would rate this prop an 8.5. The size and the dimensions are spot on and it looks good, but i really wish the spinning head on the scanner would spin automatically, but it doesn't. Also, i noticed that the display readout is upside down. I don't know if that was an oops or was done because sometimes when the user would use the tricorder, they would have the screen facing away from them, so if they looked down towards the screen, with it being upside down, it would be the correct orientation for viewing. ok so enjoy the pics!!!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info & picture!
I plan on getting the Science version-I thought about the Medical one a lot but the non spinning scanner sounds too much like the Playmates one. It is good that they have finally released a proper sized one- I am tired of the slightly smaller replicas.

Does anybody have a picture of what the Science version "Probe' looks like?

.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

You can see the Science Tricorder and scanner here:

http://www.diamondselecttoys.com/

You can see them in action here:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

jbeatles62 said:


> My Tricorder finally arrived this evening. I ordered the science tricorder BUT they sent me the medical one instead. OH WELL... anyway i have a couple of pics i would like to share. On a satisfaction scale of one to ten, one being the worst score, i would rate this prop an 8.5. The size and the dimensions are spot on and it looks good, but i really wish the spinning head on the scanner would spin automatically, but it doesn't. Also, i noticed that the display readout is upside down. I don't know if that was an oops or was done because sometimes when the user would use the tricorder, they would have the screen facing away from them, so if they looked down towards the screen, with it being upside down, it would be the correct orientation for viewing. ok so enjoy the pics!!!


DST shows the display set upright in its correct position. I wonder if you got one printed wrong.

DST never had a Youtube video of the medical scanner leading me to believe they would know people would be disappointed. In their video of the science tricorder they proudly showed off the scanner, but on the Medical Tricorder video, they just showed the tricorder. When I asked them about this they stated they would post a video of the scanner soon but never did. I am wondering if their intention was to have a motor in it, but cost got too high. I just hope it can be taken apart and us kitbashers can add a motor to it. I just wonder if I can find a small enough one to do this.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

There is something wrong here. I have had one on Pre order since May 7 08 from DST, And I have not revived mine, yet 3rd party sellers have tricorders to sell? A large bad for DST customer service.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

mach7 said:


> There is something wrong here. I have had one on Pre order since May 7 08 from DST, And I have not revived mine, yet 3rd party sellers have tricorders to sell? A large bad for DST customer service.


 I have mine on preorder from somewhere but I have not been notified as well- it could be TheBigBadToyStore. Things are tight now so I have not chased it down yet but I will get one for sure-

Thus far the biggest downer is the voice in the sound effects. What is so wrong with it making just scanning noises when you push the button? I feel it is stupid to have Spock talking to you out of a Tricorder- at least a communicaor you could pretend he is on the other end of the line. The computer voice announcing readings makes more sense if you MUST have it say something.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Opus Penguin said:


> The science scanner was seen several times during the show, I believe. Most notably it was seen in "The Naked Time" (Opening scene when Tormolen is scanning underneath the ice covered panel where he gets infected).


Thanks Opus! :thumbsup:
I remember Spock using some kind of hand scanner when he discovered the dilithium necklace in "Elaan of Troyius." At the time, I thought the prop dept. just made use of the medical scanner for that scene.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

mikephys said:


> The Medical version has a display similar to the diagnostic bed display on TOS while the the Science version has a yellow sensor-tracking-like display on the screen.
> 
> The Medical version has McCoy's voice and the Science version has Spock's.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation!

The voices on the sound effects are a no-go as far as I'm concerned. I'm going to gut the electronics and make a decal up for whatever display I decide on giving it. I have the Playmates' electronics for sound effects which should be more than adequate once put into place.

I'm a bit perplexed about the "science scanner" myself. I do remember the scanning of the dilithium necklace but it sure looked like a medical scanner. 

I always figured the tricorder was always the same hardware device but programmed differently for whatever its major use would be: medical or scientific. The geo-tricorder is the only one I've seen on the show that looked different from the norm and that was a contrivance used as part of the plot of that particular episode. 

It would be fun to come up with a twirling scanner--maybe a spinning reflector with an LED light source beneath. The sound effects portion could reside in the tricorder itself since they work in tandem.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Richard Baker said:


> It does not sound like the same one- the AA one does have a loud motor for the 'Green Hornet' display but no button on the back.
> 
> .


THE AA communicator has a metal grid, but that is all that is metal, as well as it has voice recordings of Kirk & spock...The Star Trek experience one had ALL metal parts that was on the MR one as well as the original prop, and was an identical copy of the MR piece, at a fraction of the cost..

Z


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I'm a bit perplexed about the "science scanner" myself. I do remember the scanning of the dilithium necklace but it sure looked like a medical scanner.


They had two different types of props. There was a scene in sickbay in one episode (Journey to Babel? Elaan of Troyus?) where Chapel was in the background using a hand scanner. They used the sound effect of the spinning medical scanner, but the scanner she had in her hand didn't spin. It had a black "handle" and a silver top.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Zathros said:


> THE AA communicator has a metal grid, but that is all that is metal, as well as it has voice recordings of Kirk & spock...The Star Trek experience one had ALL metal parts that was on the MR one as well as the original prop, and was an identical copy of the MR piece, at a fraction of the cost..
> 
> Z


I'm not sure, but I think the ST experiance and the AA comm are fatter than the MR comm. Other than that they are very close. I was told (don't know if it is correct) that they were fatter to fit in the batteries. Both are very nice and a good representation of the comm.

BTW not to hijack the thread, has anyone built the John Long comm?


----------



## jbeatles62 (Mar 11, 2008)

*TOS Medical Tricorder*



Opus Penguin said:


> DST shows the display set upright in its correct position. I wonder if you got one printed wrong.
> 
> DST never had a Youtube video of the medical scanner leading me to believe they would know people would be disappointed. In their video of the science tricorder they proudly showed off the scanner, but on the Medical Tricorder video, they just showed the tricorder. When I asked them about this they stated they would post a video of the scanner soon but never did. I am wondering if their intention was to have a motor in it, but cost got too high. I just hope it can be taken apart and us kitbashers can add a motor to it. I just wonder if I can find a small enough one to do this.


Hey Opus,

Maybe the one i got may be worth big bucks one day, like the upside down stamp?? Oh one other thing too, i noticed the voice of Dr.McCoy is spead up a bit making him sound almost chipmunkish. Perhaps i just got a bad one out the bunch? Oh well it is what it is


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I haven't got mine yet so I will see if mine is that way but it sounds like you have a bad one.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

mach7 said:


> I'm not sure, but I think the ST experiance and the AA comm are fatter than the MR comm. Other than that they are very close. I was told (don't know if it is correct) that they were fatter to fit in the batteries. Both are very nice and a good representation of the comm.
> 
> BTW not to hijack the thread, has anyone built the John Long comm?


The Master replicas version was tooled from John Longs copy that he supposedly took dimensions from an "original " prop, that he states Greg Jein let him examine to take dimensions from..The Star Trek the experience " one...was directly copied from the MR version..BOTH are virtually identical...except that the MR one had a better sounding soundboard..as the experiences one..looped thier sound right from the MR board..they didnt have access to studio tapes as MR did, so it sounded "tinny" somewhat...

Z


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Just got my Medical Tricorder and I have to say I am impressed. For a toy it isn't bad. The screen light is a bit lacking, but putting some bright LED's in there will make it look good. I also hope to add a flsher circuit to show the lung and heart rhythm in the display. The scanner is pretty cool, but I plan to take apart to see if there is a way to add a motor. The voice effects aren't bad and for those who don't want them, just don't press the far right button.

UPDATE: I took apart the scanner. A very tight fit in there. You will pretty much have to remove the entire battery housing and sound board. You will probably need all room to put a motor in there and whatever room is left include the batteries (maybe you can get away with a couple of watch batteries installed in some way) I am hoping to research this a bit.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Scanner sounds like it needs a bit of reworking..but with all the replicas I have worked on over my 30 years collecting star trek prop replicas..shouldnt be that bad...:thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I have pulled a motor from a non-working DST Communicator toy I had. Looks like it might work once I gut the scanner. It also seems to be the right RPMs but I'll know more as I work with it.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Opus Penguin said:


> I have pulled a motor from a non-working DST Communicator toy I had. Looks like it might work once I gut the scanner. It also seems to be the right RPMs but I'll know more as I work with it.


Cool! Keep us up to date!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

mikephys said:


> Thanks Opus! :thumbsup:
> I remember Spock using some kind of hand scanner when he discovered the dilithium necklace in "Elaan of Troyius." At the time, I thought the prop dept. just made use of the medical scanner for that scene.


They did.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Just Picked up my medical Tricorders at the IPMS show from Steve at Culttvman...on a scale of 1-100 I would give this piece a 95...its absolutely _TERRIFIC.._I know I would have KILLED to have this when I was a kid, in the heyday of the series..its practically DEAD on.

And to me, the paint job they did on the parts that are supposed to be metal...are GOOD enough for me...doesnt bother me one bit that they arent really metal...Sound effects are great, as well as it has the heft and feel of an actual replica...dont personally feel I need anything else...and no longer need to line the already heavily lined pockets of the "replica makers"..

Z


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

Opus Penguin said:


> I have pulled a motor from a non-working DST Communicator toy I had. Looks like it might work once I gut the scanner. It also seems to be the right RPMs but I'll know more as I work with it.



OPUS you might want to try to use a motor from an old cd player I'm trying to scratch build one and that's what I'm gonna use......


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

idman said:


> OPUS you might want to try to use a motor from an old cd player I'm trying to scratch build one and that's what I'm gonna use......


Let me know how it goes. I have the unit gutted and used a Dremel to file everything down, but I can't seem to find a motor powerful enough to be able to spin the internal scanner piece (not sure how else to describe it). The motor I tried from a DST communicator did not seem to be powerful enough. I tried a pager vibrator motor but it was the same. I was going to go to an R/C hobby shop to see about getting a motor that might work. If I can find a good motor that can work off of watch batteries and doesn't take up too much room, (so I can fit it all in that tiny space), then I will be happy.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Opus Penguin said:


> Let me know how it goes. I have the unit gutted and used a Dremel to file everything down, but I can't seem to find a motor powerful enough to be able to spin the internal scanner piece (not sure how else to describe it). The motor I tried from a DST communicator did not seem to be powerful enough. I tried a pager vibrator motor but it was the same. I was going to go to an R/C hobby shop to see about getting a motor that might work. If I can find a good motor that can work off of watch batteries and doesn't take up too much room, (so I can fit it all in that tiny space), then I will be happy.


They make some nice motors for slot car racers and there is also a line of the tiny remote cotrol cars (the 1 1/4" ones) which have motor upgrade kits. 

.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

It looks like the science one has been put off until the end of July.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

It's still listed as 24 June availability on the DST web site. 

This is getting ridiculous! DST has stopped answering my emails, and They STILL list the medical tricorder as a pre order. I have had a tricorder on order since May 08 and third party vendors have shipped them. This is some great customer service.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Diamond (DST) has been having problems over the past year, been a lot of cost-cutting going on. Comics (their main biz) have been on a roller coaster for the past year. You would think they would know the Tricorder was a sure-bet selling item but I suspect they've gotten cold feet with it for some mysterious reason. They *seem* to have been focusing resources on pumping product to Toys R Us (their new 'retail partner') and letting the specialilty market go hang.


----------



## DROIDR2 (Apr 17, 2007)

Looking at some threads at the RPF and the TPZ, some people are picking up the Science Tric already from stores. They have posted pics too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I am just waiting on New Force to announce request for payment on the Science Tricorder and I will be sending my money in. I am waiting on TWOK phaser too.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Got my tricorders yesterday (one is being sent to friend and his wife who are big fans). The one I got was a little on the rough side regarding the finish on the silver painted view screen portion. The other one to be given away is still in the box and looks much better. I took the rough one since I'm going to take it apart and refinish anyway. 

The electronics worked fine once I read the directions and got it to say something besides, "He's dead, Jim!"

I like the electronics. I may just keep those in it but deactivate the voice clip button which is really non sequitur. 

The silver ring and transparent screen fell off when I opened the middle compartment. Don't know what happened there. I could put it back on and it seems to be staying for now but is still very loose. Confidence is very low regarding that part's staying in place.

I like the way they covered up the batteries with more recording disks. That was very clever. There is a lot of room in the lower compartment but I didn't think about trying to fit the medical scanner down there. Does it fit?

The strap, from what I remember--need to check my resources in a minute--looks really accurate though it's not leather as I think the originals were. 

I'm thinking of replacing the silver painted plastic pieces with aluminum stock of the same thickness cut to the same shape. I would like to do this with at least the side pieces and the cross piece. If I do that, the straps can be screwed in the side per the originals, IIRC.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Since we're starting to get these in, we've entered a new phase regarding this product. In the interest of keeping on topic and keeping the threads reasonably short for easier reading and perusal, I'm closing this thread but have made a new thread for us. 

Please go to the following thread to continue reviews and discussions:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=258104


----------

